# Firewall Access Issue/99 Suburban



## bigfouche (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever wired up an amp in a 95-99 Suburban? I cannot locate a good access point to the engine compartment to power my amp. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Pull back the carpeting just under the glove box(where the carpet ends) remove the insulation, use a drill bit just bigger then the guage of wire being used. Make sure to use a grommet to insulate the wire....... 
Need more ask, also foot note do not run the RCA'S down the same side as power cable or you'll get cross talk.


----------



## bigfouche (Mar 31, 2009)

jaggerwild, thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot this weekend. I've been without decent sound for about 2 years, so I'm pretty amped about it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Look for where all the wires are going through the firewall to the inside of the vehicle, that is your access point. It is usually the same side as the battery.


----------

